

L.A. Places Ban on New Digital Billboards and Supergraphics - keltecp11
http://laist.com/2009/08/07/los_angeles_bans_new_billboards_and.php

======
byoung2
This will be an interesting fight...I interned at an outdoor advertising
company while in college, and they made regular appearances at city council
meetings, building commission hearings, and court championing the cause of
corporate free speech. These companies (especially ClearChannel) have deep
pockets, even during the recession.

------
DanielStraight
I suppose it hasn't occurred to them to just paint them white. You don't have
to remove them to remove them.

